# Summer time blues



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Take a trip somewhere or hike some back country? Not sure how your local snow is

I'm pondering grabbing a pair of snowshoes and get some BC in this year. I just can't afford all that's involved with a splitboard...


----------



## killincatslive (Jan 11, 2011)

Milo303 said:


> Take a trip somewhere or hike some back country? Not sure how your local snow is
> 
> I'm pondering grabbing a pair of snowshoes and get some BC in this year. I just can't afford all that's involved with a splitboard...


I actually do alot of hiking and have found some epic spots. I just need more!  I completely agree with you though! I would love to get a pair of snowshoes and grab some back country gear and head for the hills! Thanks for the input.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I go into the basement, strap on my board and practice my spins, ollie'ing onto my practice balance beam that Snowboard Addiciton showed in their video's. Helps me get my fix


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Last night, had a couple of good dreams of riding the poo . Its my pre-season work out.:thumbsup:


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have football from July until November, and then only a few weeks after football ends my mountain gets snow!!! <3


----------



## killincatslive (Jan 11, 2011)

slyder said:


> I go into the basement, strap on my board and practice my spins, ollie'ing onto my practice balance beam that Snowboard Addiciton showed in their video's. Helps me get my fix


Did that today! I actually do that constantly! I love the feeling of my board strapped to my feet! I cant wait to put it on snow! Whats snowboard addiction? INTERESTED!


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

longboard? Drink!!!:dunno:

I know what you mean though. I was working with my friend, who is part of the group I snowboard with,today and we were yet again envisioning shredding the local mountain. I was thinking about all of the new natural features I wanted to hit this year and what I wanted to accomplish in the park. It sucks knowing i have 3 1/2-4 more months to wait!


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Longboarding is a lot of fun, and in many ways similar to snowboarding. Now that all the new gear is finally coming out though, I am dreaming of getting to the top of the mountain every night.


----------



## killincatslive (Jan 11, 2011)

Does anyone have any ideas for things to do to prepare balance and whatnot during the summer before I hit the slopes?


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

killincatslive said:


> Does anyone have any ideas for things to do to prepare balance and whatnot during the summer before I hit the slopes?


You can try to slackline, balance beam, or skateboarding


----------



## killincatslive (Jan 11, 2011)

aiidoneus said:


> You can try to slackline, balance beam, or skateboarding


AHHH I wanna wakeboard SO bad! Just don't have the gear, or boat...haha I do use a balance board but that only gets me so far. I find myself messing around in my basement with my board strapped on alot but that only gets me so far too...


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Getting my stoke on here. We had snow Wednesday night on the higher peaks and now all the mountains around town have a good bit of the white stuff on them. 2 and a bit months ot the lake opens. Can't wait!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

roremc said:


> Getting my stoke on here. We had snow Wednesday night on the higher peaks and now all the mountains around town have a good bit of the white stuff on them. 2 and a bit months ot the lake opens. Can't wait!


*
SNOW* holly shiat, our temps are just hitting low 50's over night. The trees are starting to change colors and dark later so season change is upon us. Usually earliest we will hit the slopes, mostly man-made snow to boot is "black friday". Not all runs open but we still go.

Last years black friday outing









We get funny looks as we are flying down the freeway with the boards strapped to the roof, 
and no snow in sight :laugh:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

got this done yesterday...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

thats a lot of skulls....


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

my whole right arm is skulls and a huge rattlesnake skeleton so..... :dunno: fuck it


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

killincatslive said:


> AHHH I wanna wakeboard SO bad! Just don't have the gear, or boat...haha I do use a balance board but that only gets me so far. I find myself messing around in my basement with my board strapped on alot but that only gets me so far too...


That's what I do all summer, mid May-Oct. Nov. year before last was awesome. Was out on the lake on Nov 13th and it dumped on my local hill about 2 weeks later. 

You should check and see if there are any cable parks close, I've never ridden one but they look fun as hell. You can even rent gear to get started. Either that or find a friend with a boat lol


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> got this done yesterday...


that is an awesome tat man! Looks wicked.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

thanks dude. seen a bunch of snowflake tats but never seen a skullflake before. 

goin back in today for another one or two to fill in a different area. 


Skullflake!!


----------



## killincatslive (Jan 11, 2011)

JeffreyCH said:


> That's what I do all summer, mid May-Oct. Nov. year before last was awesome. Was out on the lake on Nov 13th and it dumped on my local hill about 2 weeks later.
> 
> You should check and see if there are any cable parks close, I've never ridden one but they look fun as hell. You can even rent gear to get started. Either that or find a friend with a boat lol


I hadn't even thought about cable parks. Looked it up and found one not too far away. Thanks man! I would really like to try it and it looks like its somewhat similar to snowboarding. Still looking forward to the white stuff though! Nothing compares to that feeling you get when rip down the hill. Thanks again!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Shred, that's a sick tat! As for what I do until winter? Whatever the hell I want. It's summer. The sun is shining (sometimes out here in the PNW). Go ride a bike, or get a skateboard, or find someone with a boat and enjoy that. This summer has been all about the BMX for me though. The best part has been the ramp and bike we take to the lake to practice the hard tricks.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm not ready for summer to end yet. I'm having too much fun kayaking rivers and bays and fishing. Bowhunting season is right around the corner, too. Once that ends, then I'll be ready for snow. I love snowboarding, but I hate the short winter days and much prefer to be able to walk outside in shorts and a T-shirt instead of layering up in longjohns and insulation. Winter will come in its own good time. 

Greenland Kayak Practice in Stormwater Basin - YouTube


----------



## killincatslive (Jan 11, 2011)

AAA said:


> I'm not ready for summer to end yet. I'm having too much fun kayaking rivers and bays and fishing. Bowhunting season is right around the corner, too. Once that ends, then I'll be ready for snow. I love snowboarding, but I hate the short winter days and much prefer to be able to walk outside in shorts and a T-shirt instead of layering up in longjohns and insulation. Winter will come in its own good time.
> 
> Greenland Kayak Practice in Stormwater Basin - YouTube


I enjoy the summer too. My mind has been set on snowboarding for the past month and won't go away, so naturally, I'm a bit impatient


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Snowboarding season is so close that Im not worried... Hot Dogs and Hand Rails is coming up soon (fuck yea). Ill get my pass for Bear and I already have all my gear set. New tires on the car. New windshield wipers and Im set.


----------



## killincatslive (Jan 11, 2011)

Ttam said:


> Snowboarding season is so close that Im not worried... Hot Dogs and Hand Rails is coming up soon (fuck yea). Ill get my pass for Bear and I already have all my gear set. New tires on the car. New windshield wipers and Im set.


Well now I just feel unprepared!


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Ttam said:


> Snowboarding season is so close that Im not worried... Hot Dogs and Hand Rails is coming up soon (fuck yea). Ill get my pass for Bear and I already have all my gear set. New tires on the car. New windshield wipers and Im set.


Having "October-Steez" here in about a month and a half, 4 different rails/boxes to hit, 2 dollar beers (many), "snow" from the local indoor ice skating rinks. So stoked :thumbsup:


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Fly down to Argentina and do a week with SGT.


I was here yesterday. It was nuking snow last night and I just woke up for some slack country freshies  







ShredLife said:


> got this done yesterday...


That's siiiick.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

^ sick, I am jealous!


----------



## killincatslive (Jan 11, 2011)

Bring some of that my way!!


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

killincatslive said:


> Does anyone have any ideas for things to do to prepare balance and whatnot during the summer before I hit the slopes?


Exercise/Get in shape for the season. All these videos are helpful How To Improve Skiing And Snowboarding Balance | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------



## oak (Nov 12, 2009)

This is how I cure my blues. Summer Shredding! 

August 19th


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

September 1st
http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/8581/imagerhl.jpg
http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/2079/image2cr.jpg


----------



## killincatslive (Jan 11, 2011)

oak said:


> This is how I cure my blues. Summer Shredding!
> 
> August 19th
> 
> ...


Where is this at?


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

hahah very nice summer shred spot, looks fun!:thumbsup:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks very painful if you miss the snow...


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Way to get the job done!


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

Ttam said:


> Snowboarding season is so close that Im not worried... Hot Dogs and Hand Rails is coming up soon (fuck yea). Ill get my pass for Bear and I already have all my gear set. New tires on the car. New windshield wipers and Im set.


a little over two weeks away! hd/hr is when the winter blueballing is at its worst, cause i know mammoth opens about a month and a half after that and bear/mt high are usually soon after. i cant wait dude


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Ha ha yea. Youll see me up there a lot. If im not working Im up @ Bear. I dont ride weekends tho. Way too many weekend warriors.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm now in full "train for snowboarding" mode and am hitting the gym hard and eating right.

In October I will have a heart to heart conversation with my liver and explain that though I do love her and appreciate her... there will be heavy abuse in the coming months.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

JUST purchased my season pass @ brighton, ut !!!

61 days 10 hours 33 minutes and 51 seconds till opening day!


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

haha all you snowboard noobs, getting your season passes NOW...i got my season pass for this year before LAST season even ended, thats commitment


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> haha all you snowboard noobs, getting your season passes NOW...i got my season pass for this year before LAST season even ended, thats commitment


and sounding like a rich douchebag


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> haha all you snowboard noobs, getting your season passes NOW...i got my season pass for this year before LAST season even ended, thats commitment


Commitment is using every spare dollar to snowboard. You spending however many hundreds of dollars while snow was still on the ground was you saying, "I have everything I need and have no desire to travel to other resorts."


----------



## killincatslive (Jan 11, 2011)

GreatScott said:


> In October I will have a heart to heart conversation with my liver and explain that though I do love her and appreciate her... there will be heavy abuse in the coming months.


7:00-8:00 wake up
8:00-9:00 shred
9:00-10:00 bar/party
2:00-3:00 pass out

Then do it again!


----------



## killincatslive (Jan 11, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> JUST purchased my season pass @ brighton, ut !!!
> 
> 61 days 10 hours 33 minutes and 51 seconds till opening day!


How could you possibly have it down to the second?  I'm envious!


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

IdahoFreshies said:


> haha all you snowboard noobs, getting your season passes NOW...i got my season pass for this year before LAST season even ended, thats commitment


All you noobs that have to wait until winter to snowboard. Haven't stopped snowboarding since last october.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

killincatslive said:


> How could you possibly have it down to the second?  I'm envious!


Ha, it's actually to opening day last year at 9:00 AM. Assuming opening day will be close to last years (i hope!)

and check this

http://unofficalnetworks.com/snowintherockys2011


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> and sounding like a rich douchebag


quite the opposite, the valentines day sale is when passes for the local mountain are at their cheapest, $200. So all the poor boarders pick it up when its cheap



GreatScott said:


> Commitment is using every spare dollar to snowboard. You spending however many hundreds of dollars while snow was still on the ground was you saying, "I have everything I need and have no desire to travel to other resorts."


see above response, get it while its cheap...Im feeling a negative vibe from that post oh i fully intend to travel to many resorts next year. I plan to go to every idaho resort atleast once, tammy and brundage probably more like 2-3 times. And I always make a trip down to urtah atleast once a year when the pow is dumping.



Qball said:


> All you noobs that have to wait until winter to snowboard. Haven't stopped snowboarding since last october.


Im jelly...


----------



## killincatslive (Jan 11, 2011)

WasatchMan said:


> Ha, it's actually to opening day last year at 9:00 AM. Assuming opening day will be close to last years (i hope!)
> 
> and check this
> 
> http://unofficalnetworks.com/snowintherockys2011



As if I wasn't already anxious enough, after seeing the blizzard up there, I'm goin NUTZ!


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> get it while its cheap...


Mt. High did that last season. In March they started selling passes for $299. When they went back on sale last week they were $349. However, for $349 you also got an airbag pass, so... buying early made no sense for us.

And I mean no hate... at least not yet. I'm still too noob in this form to come out swinging, lol.


----------



## DaToast (Mar 1, 2010)

IdahoFreshies said:


> haha all you snowboard noobs, getting your season passes NOW...i got my season pass for this year before LAST season even ended, thats commitment



Yea it was always funny to see people with next years season pass in the lift lines with ya. I always bought mine in October since I got the student rate which is only like 239ish.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

DaToast said:


> Yea it was always funny to see people with next years season pass in the lift lines with ya. I always bought mine in October since I got the student rate witch is only like 239ish.


we dont actually use next years season pass, wouldnt want to lose it or get it cut, because we dont usually pick it up or take pictures for them until november. 239? Dam, when I was up there it said season passes were like 800, or did I read it wrong?


----------



## DaToast (Mar 1, 2010)

IdahoFreshies said:


> we dont actually use next years season pass, wouldnt want to lose it or get it cut, because we dont usually pick it up or take pictures for them until november. 239? Dam, when I was up there it said season passes were like 800, or did I read it wrong?


Na Bogus Basin offers passes for 239 for active college students any time of the year. Where are you getting this $800 season pass?


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Yesterday was my last day of South American pow... I was going to move to Tahoe in October... but as of yesterday I'm changing my mind to Alaska. God, I can't wait for winter to get here.


----------



## TYrice93 (Sep 7, 2011)

I usually ride my bike or short skateboard. Or I'll hike and travel...


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

DaToast said:


> Na Bogus Basin offers passes for 239 for active college students any time of the year. Where are you getting this $800 season pass?


your location says sun valley, so i assumed you lived there and meant season passes for sun valley.My bad


----------



## DaToast (Mar 1, 2010)

IdahoFreshies said:


> your location says sun valley, so i assumed you lived there and meant season passes for sun valley.My bad


I wish Sun Valleys season passes were that cheap for students. A season pass here is like $1,600 with no special pricing for students or anyone. I moved up here for a job but spent many seasons riding Bogus Basin when I was going to Boise State. My family still lives in Meridian and I go back to Boise ever couple months and some times ride Bogus with my friends but most of them are married now so they never get to go that much anymore .


----------



## oak (Nov 12, 2009)

2-6in in the forecast for tonight. WoooHooo!! :thumbsup:


----------



## killincatslive (Jan 11, 2011)

oak said:


> 2-6in in the forecast for tonight. WoooHooo!! :thumbsup:


jealous!


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

We have the best of both worlds at the moment. Temp keeps dropping but the sun is still out. Its getting close now!


----------



## killincatslive (Jan 11, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Not me! I have a 4 day backpack trip planned in the Wallowa mountains of eastern Oregon next week. Got some October rafting trips planned as well. I want summer to hang in there as long as it can this year and think that November 1 is plenty early for the snow to fly. Around here, we can go from zero to a 5 foot base in a weekend...:thumbsup:
> 
> Next Wednesday I will be camping here:


Wow! that looks so epic!! If I was doing all that, I wouldn't mind holding on to summer a bit longer either...


----------



## formanproject (Apr 7, 2010)

Wow that looks amazing haha...

Been getting my fix with surfing this summer... I've got mixed feelings about the summer ending. Don't get me wrong, i'm stoked to go snowboarding again, but come mid / late October there is going to be a limbo period between being able to surf and being able to snowboard. It's gonna suck =/ (but come late november / early december the world will feel complete again haha...)


----------



## killincatslive (Jan 11, 2011)

Literally crossing days off the calendar til first chair now...now that its starting to cool down I'm getting extra stoked!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

killincatslive said:


> Literally crossing days off the calendar til first chair now...now that its starting to cool down I'm getting extra stoked!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

I usually fish but this year deep sea fishing in San Diego has sucked! Last year I just fished, missing the snow a little but not too much. This year I discovered the forum so of course I think about boarding every single fucking day. With the tuna and yellowtail staying 100 miles from shore it's really sucked what a slow summer. Thought about picking up a longboard but with a wedding in a month I'm going to just chill. Once the wedding is over then it's just a few short weeks until opening day.

Thinking about a 3-4 day trip to Mammoth


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

i love snowboarding to death but im not ready for summer to end. i just bought a car, Nissan 300zx TT and i just wanna drive it around more! god thats a fun car.


----------



## Yes Officer (Sep 1, 2011)

labowsky said:


> i love snowboarding to death but im not ready for summer to end. i just bought a car, Nissan 300zx TT and i just wanna drive it around more! god thats a fun car.


300ZX? Damn I haven't heard anyone driving those in like 5 years. What year...96?


----------



## Yes Officer (Sep 1, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Not me! I have a 4 day backpack trip planned in the Wallowa mountains of eastern Oregon next week. Got some October rafting trips planned as well. I want summer to hang in there as long as it can this year and think that November 1 is plenty early for the snow to fly. Around here, we can go from zero to a 5 foot base in a weekend...:thumbsup:
> 
> Next Wednesday I will be camping here:


Rafting there sounds awesome. What CFS are you going into that time of year?


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes Officer said:


> 300ZX? Damn I haven't heard anyone driving those in like 5 years. What year...96?


if you head out at night you are bound to find a couple of them. 
mine is a 95, only 115k, got it for 3500. the twin turbos are insane, no one beats me on the road haha.:laugh:


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

First day of Fall!


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

labowsky said:


> if you head out at night you are bound to find a couple of them.
> mine is a 95, only 115k, got it for 3500. the twin turbos are insane, no one beats me on the road haha.:laugh:


Not to sound like an ass...

but first car?


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

WasatchMan said:


> Not to sound like an ass...
> 
> but first car?


no dude i owned lots of cars. i just like the look of it and how fast it is stock. i also have a near new WRX i put lots of money in, but that isn't my rally car haha.


----------

